# Road Works Mannequins - is it a legal requirement ?



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

No doubt Expats have encountered the odd Road Works mannequin, when approaching road works in Spain but
from the British Expat point of view.
I wonder whether it's a legal requirement for Road Construction companies to have a man with a Red Flag
drawing the attention of oncoming traffic - that they are approaching road works up ahead. 
As opposed to the British road works method of big flashing white arrow signs and red warning lights.
As this is the only reason I can think of for having a Mannequin - in place of a human being - acting like an
automaton, with a mechanical hand waving a red flag, on the side of the road.

Perhaps this is the Spanish equivalent of an anachronistic road traffic law - that's never been repealed ???













If so - perhaps the Spanish should look at giving equal opportunities for Female Mannequins, to warn of road
works ahead or as in this case, that they are approaching a 30 mile an hour zone. Lol.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I've never seen one of either sex. Ours are very much alive - but they don't always concentrate on what they're doing!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes I've seen the male versionup Valencia way & also passed a hire shop that had one in on my way back from the UK this year.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I've also seen the male variety but they are not common. Most road works (that I've come across) don't have them - real or not.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

IME they are used in major road works that are going to be around for weeks/ months like when they were doing up the motorways from Madrid to Bilbao


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

We have females standing at the roadside - but they are not mannequins and have nothing to do with road works


----------

